# Indoor gardens



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

I currently live in a small 1 room apt. I have a large dressing room though and was wanting to start an indoor garden since I have no where else to plant. I have several 5 gallon buckets that I can use. I woukd appericate any input you might have or ideas on design and set up.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea to get a moisture meter so that you don't over water whatever you plant.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I would think it would be an expensive set up to get enough light in there to grow any food & if the power goes out you're screwed. I haven't run across anything like that while looking up various food production systems but I'm sure somebody somewhere is doing it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Is your apartment in a home or in a high rise? Is there a private yard that the landlord might allow you to put your buckets in? How about a flat roof that you can get access to? Are there any community gardens close by? Can you place a couple of your buckets/planters in front of your window?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I looked into this last fall. I had several large turmeric plants I considered wintering indoors. The amount of light required was staggering not to mention the cost for a really small area. I gave up on the idea.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

mariah2430 said:


> I currently live in a small 1 room apt. I have a large dressing room though and was wanting to start an indoor garden since I have no where else to plant. I have several 5 gallon buckets that I can use. I woukd appericate any input you might have or ideas on design and set up.


For nutrition, sprouts are quick and easy. For growing to decrease costs at supermarket, I suggest trying to grow your favorite herbs. Greens and microgreens are also easy to grow indoors in small areas.


----------

